#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition

## DM2

Does anyone have a copy of the SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition, they'd be willing to share?

See More: SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Kindly share the book in case if any one is having it with  them.

----------


## DM2

Has Anyone have this that they'd be willing to share yet?

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Kindly share this book, Thanks in advance

----------


## dynamite

Yeah, share it, please!

----------


## josefreitas

Please share

Thanks

JF

----------


## gusgon

Here you are the 2002 Ed.:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kp2008

Thank for sharing,

----------


## DM2

Gusgon,
Thanks for the 2002 Edition (The 3rd Edition).

I was looking for the 2008 Edition (The 4th Edition).  You don't happen to have that do you?

----------


## DM2

Anyone got the 4th Edition Yet?

----------


## gpcshf

thanks a lot

----------


## wudang

> Here you are the 2002 Ed.:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thnx for sharing

----------


## driftshade

anyone have,pls. share.

See More: SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition

----------


## wudang

i wating too

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks for sharing

----------


## wudang

> Thanks for sharing



where is sharing ?

----------


## kalvarez

thanks for sharing! very useful!!!!

----------


## nael

please send me 2008 edition 

Thanks alot

----------


## Fittra L S

> thanks for sharing! very useful!!!!



 Wheres the download link?
Please send me too 2008 edition sir..
Thank you very much

----------


## nael

Thanks dear friend

----------


## Fittra L S

Nael can you help me send 2008 edition to me..Thanks a lot sir..

----------


## nael

Dear Fittra
sorry i have no got it yet

----------


## bivs

thanks so much... very well appreciated for the share...

----------


## saifahmed7

Can you please share SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition with me please . i cant find the link to download it . 

Thanks !

----------


## optima1

Dear Sir ,


 Please share SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition.

ThanksSee More: SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition

----------


## Sims

Please share the SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering, 2008 Edition.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## LOrtega

Can anyone share the 4th Edition??? Thankss !

----------

